# Motivation



## aymes (Jun 18, 2009)

Question for all you runners on here, not specifically about diabetes but hopefully you'll excuse me...

Any tips for getting over a motivation crisis? I've been running for about 2 years now and really enjoyed seeing my progression, I've completed a half marathon and several 10ks which I never thought I'd do. Over the last month or so though I seem to have really lost my motivation for it, need to do something to make me keen again. I think it may be that I've reached a plateau in my abilities so not seeing any progression so less excited by it all. I'm also extremely busy with work at the moment so it's a real effort to find the time, as I'm not feeling particularly committed I'm just not getting round to it!

Any suggestions, I have a race in 3 weeks so need to do something!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 18, 2009)

if i were you aymes i would start by matbe changing your normal running route to a more challenging one. maybe also take the time to get out to the countryside and have a good old blast over some nice hills. i tend to find running the same or similar routes for long periods causes me to have a slight case of the cant botherds so i tent to change route every 2-3 weeks now.

hope this helps

mike


----------



## Caroline (Aug 10, 2009)

I have motivation problems too. I get up in the morning with good intentions. If I am up early enough I will walk for 10 minutes, but I often oversleep cos I'm comfortable.

At weekends I promise to get up early and walk round the block, but a little person often wakes up with me and I thne need to motivate two of us to get dressed and go for a walk before DVDs and breakfast.

When I get home in the evening everyone else wants to watch TV so that big space is busy, but they all follow me outside and 'help' if I want to go into the garden.

I have lots of excuses for not taking exercise, but it is lack of motivation mainly...


----------



## rhall92380 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Aymes

There's lots of motivational stuff on the Runners World website and forums

Cheers,
Richard


----------

